# My buddy just bought a Diablo....



## G_rizzle (May 20, 2004)

Pictures of me behind the wheel but here are a few that he snapped the other day. He will be by at the end of the month...I can't wait to go for a ride.


----------



## nickinboston (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (G_rizzle)*

nice man! they had one of thos parked out in front of the Ferrari dealership here in Greenwich. They're sick!


----------



## G_rizzle (May 20, 2004)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (nickinboston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickinboston* »_nice man! they had one of thos parked out in front of the Ferrari dealership here in Greenwich. They're sick!

He will be by for the golf tournament at the end of August....I don't know what I am looking forward to more...the tourney or taking a ride in the car!















Certainly I will snap some pics... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Bora 1.8t (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (G_rizzle)*

nice!!


----------



## Kooky (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (nickinboston)*

i used to drive by that dealership everyday on the post road on the way to work and drool


----------



## SICKGLX (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (Kooky)*

nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (G_rizzle)*

6.0's are AWESOME, I'm a big fan of the red and also the brown. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (Sir Biggz)*

psssh... that thing is ugly, underpowered, and too big.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_psssh... that thing is ugly, underpowered, and too big.










ha ha, i like the sarcasm !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (zero666cool)*

I dig the red


----------



## ThisIsNotAnExit (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (G_rizzle)*

sick car


----------



## vdubsWeluv (Oct 7, 2004)

ya ur buddy did...not you..doesnt that suck?


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

it's always the buddy LOL, nice car tho...my BUDDY's neighbor has one of only a few of the factory TWIN TURBO Diablo's on Earth....sounds soooo sick!


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (GermanTuner44)*

twin turbo diablo














wowzers, i can only imagine the pure touble i'd get myself into


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (ajd91187)*

Pics dont work


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (GermanTuner44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanTuner44* »_it's always the buddy LOL, nice car tho...my BUDDY's neighbor has one of only a few of the factory TWIN TURBO Diablo's on Earth....sounds soooo sick!
 a 1998 diablo VTTT with the crazy valet set ! i actually sat in a black one


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

yup its black with deep dish wheels you could eat a 5 course meal off of.


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (GermanTuner44)*

Why don't I have buddies with Diablos?


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (lazydog108)*

thats 1 hot diablo.... red x edition http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (G_rizzle)*

lol








ssoo. uh.. are pics not allowed on this thread?



_Modified by jdresser at 9:35 PM 4-22-2005_


----------



## Reese77 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (VDUBRACER187)*

that's the hottest x i ever saw
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omega02379 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Reese77)*

that's the hottest x i ever saw


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (omega02379)*

wheres the pics ?


----------



## danelons (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (nickinboston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G_rizzle* »_Pictures of me behind the wheel but here are a few that he snapped the other day. He will be by at the end of the month...I can't wait to go for a ride.


























_Quote, originally posted by *nickinboston* »_nice man! they had one of thos parked out in front of the Ferrari dealership here in Greenwich. They're sick!

He must have picked it up from Carriage House Motor Cars. I actually work there. I took it outa the garage for him when he was about to go for his first run. The guy you are talking about is a rather quiet guy it seemed like, I think he had his daughter with him. He is also kinda a pretty big guy if im not mistaken. Built that is. We had two Diablos at the start of august. Both matching red 1991's. I re-appoxied the center console on that car after the transmission was worked on. To get to the joint you have to pretty much cut up the inside of the car. The people at carriage house are sooo cool. I love it there. My passat hangs around in their lot sometimes when I work there. Im a driver/shop worker for their company, I get to deliver anything from a 1940 Rolls Royce to a 2005 Ferrari F430. I cant help myeslf, I have to brag and say its a pretty sweet job, for a 16 year old kid.


----------



## danelons (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: My buddy just bought a Diablo.... (danelons)*

Those diablos are actually SOOOO hard to drive. The pedals are sooo close, the dash is so high, and the seat is so low. I mean im a 5'10 140 pound kid and I feel QUITE snug inside that car. Dont get me wrong, its quite a machine, but there are many cars I'd choose over it. I had a HARD time driving that car, and I've driven plenty of high performance vehicles.


----------

